# sunny terrace coffee table



## big_bonsai (23 Aug 2011)

Hello all....

is it possible to make a 900/900mm frame for a coffee table using 90/90mm solid pine beams, that will withstand wood movement?
the table is to end up on a super sunny roof terrace, so i am expecting alot of movement.
The central tiled section will be a floating.
im very inexperienced with wood movement, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
many thanks in advance
Ryan


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Aug 2011)

Unless the table will go from very damp to very dry, you won't likely get much movement out of the wood once it has dried to the ambient moisture level. You could certainly build a frame for a table that small with pine that large. In fact, I don't think you'd need to have it that large for the frame. Maybe for the legs you would use pieces that big. I would put the lumber in the super sunny location and let it acclimate for a few weeks before doing any sort of joinery, though.

Do you have a sketch of what you are planning?


----------



## beatsme (23 Aug 2011)

I agree, it would be a good idea to let the pieces 'get used' to that place and the temperature/sun exposure/all that before putting them together. But I don't think you'll get much problems with wood movement if the conditions are constant.


----------



## big_bonsai (24 Aug 2011)

thanks for the responses, here is the sketch i thought i uploaded of the table...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Aug 2011)

If the timbers are dry, you shouldn't much problem. Mitres, though, are notorious for opening when wood dries out. I'd be inclined to use a different joint for the corners.


----------



## MickCheese (20 Jan 2012)

goletsgo":2q9jrtqc said:


> I need it for my sister.?? still available (homer)



??????????????? What's that all about? :?: 

Mick


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jan 2012)

Mick, that's a would be spammer trying to get in. It's a common method when there are limitations placed on new members. They make enough posts to get past the "newbie" status and then they start spamming. I'd bet they aren't in California, either. Probably in India. And they don't need this thing for their sister. Notice the signature, too. Excellent command of the English language.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2012)

Dave R":z1helv32 said:


> ....They make enough posts to get past the "newbie" status and then they start spamming. I'd bet they aren't in California, either. Probably in India. ...




Very near Dave, actually Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jan 2012)

That would have been my second guess.


----------

